# Friend looking for someone to do onboard battery/TE install on SD45



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Posting this for my friend. He has an Aristo SD45 that he would like onboard battery system installed along with the reciever for his Aristo TE system. He has the reciever board already purchased. The local shop only does trailing car battery set ups. This is not what he wants for this large diesel. He has seen ones on youtube that have onboard battery power and this is what he wants. If someone knows of a shop or is willing to do this conversion. I will PM you his contact details and you two can work out the pricing ect. Thanks again. Mike


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

We do them and I am sure Robby at RLD Hobbies will do it also,


----------



## marsfromrexford (Feb 22, 2015)

The Aristo SD 45 is trickier than I thought it would be. I thought there would be all the room in the world for the battery and TE receiver. I wanted to be able to pull the battery out of the engine under the DB blister, having a well sort of for the battery to sit in. I'd be curious how the pros do it and the cost.

Happy Memorial Day to all the vets

Mario


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not implying here "My Friend" could or would do the work..
He has done incredible TE in stalls in several of his SD45's..all onboard the loco only, including a bulkhead wall at about the front fuel tank position with a large cooling fan.. blowing air thru the hood to the rear .. out the back model fans..!!
I believe he stated that he uses an A/C battery also.

Dirk


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The last SD45's I did, I found a better place for the battery than the fuel tank. The battery fits between the top of the speaker and the porch light.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

What kind of run time do you get on that unit Jim? I am looking at a 14.8vt 6600mah Li Ion to put in my Aristo Alco FA-1, but I want decent run times, like 3 hours plus between recharge. I do not nomaly use the smoke unit. I was hoping to could stuff the battery in the rear under the fan housing and retain the fake "diesel" engine that I can see thru the grills. I use Locolinc RC gear. Mike


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I've done 4 SD45's for Andy Clarke (Bluestone Southern). Andy has operating sessions 4 times a year and has been very satisfied with his run times. He is also using this battery in his GP40's and GP38's.


----------



## marsfromrexford (Feb 22, 2015)

Jim, do you charge the battery with it in the shell? 

Thanks, Mario


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes


----------

